# Kribs and ABC's?



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm making a West African river biotope (not the rapids). and as curious as to 1 thing.

Would it be possible to keep 1 pair of African Butterfly Cichlids and 1 pair of Kribs in the same tank? Tank will be 30 or 36" long and 24" wide, lots of driftwood and lots of plants.

I will have the Kribs for sure, but if those are not possible for some reason, are a pair of Chromidotilapia guntheri be better? (I doubt it...)


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

My african rams took up slightly under half of the 36" when they paired. If the kribs are paired and spawning, they should be able to handle the dwarf jewels. But remember, they are jewel cichlids, dwarf or not. My pair dominated the pike cichlids they were with.

Guntheri get much larger than kribs, so I wouldn't go that route. I'd look into other of the larger/same sized krib species ... like _Pelvicachromis signatus_ or _Enigmatochromis lucanusi._


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't want any cross breeding going on between them though, which is why I figured I'd stick with only the Pelvicachromis I already own, and try a different genus entirely.

any other westies that could go with em? I like Steatocranus casuarius, but would not feel right keeping them in anything except there natural river rapid environment.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Should be fine with the kribs, it would be something I would try. Just put a single cave on one far side, and a smooth stone on the other far side ... keeping the two differant breeding sites as far away as possible. Buffaloheads would probably work too, a powerhead could keep one side with water movement and the other still if placed in the middle.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm not going to do the Steatocranus, I dunno, don't like mixing 2 different biotope in the same tank I guess. But if you are sure the Pelvicachromis won't cross breed then maybe I'll try a pair of taeniatus or signatus or something. Or the Enigmatochromis lucanusi if I can find em...

still open to all cichlid suggestions.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I meant I'd try the dwarf jewels with the kribs. But then I love dwarf jewels. No, I wouldn't mix differant _Pelvicachromis _or even the _Enignamtochromis _together in a tank.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Oh, I meant I'd try the dwarf jewels with the kribs. But then I love dwarf jewels. No, I wouldn't mix differant _Pelvicachromis _or even the _Enignamtochromis _together in a tank.


ok, I misunderstood and I'm glad you cleared that up... I thought you were crazy for a second :lol:

If I can find em I'll give em a try.


----------

